# Soil Sample Recommendations



## jman1120 (Jun 29, 2018)

I received my soil sample analysis today and would really appreciate any recommendations as what to do from here. I see that they have recommended a lot of P and K. I haven't seen any products like those that they listed.

Should I just use a balanced fertilizer when I need more N to bring the P and K up gradually to the optimum levels.

Thanks for any and all help! I am am new here, but already addicted.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@jman1120 Moving this to the soil fertility forum!


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Seeing that you're in Alabama you should have a local feed and seed store. You know, the place all the farmers go to get there stuff. This is the place you want to start. Any good feed and seed store will have the recommended fertilizer. Bad news is it's typically sold in 50lbs bags so you're going to end up with a lot of extra.

On the 0-0-60 I would split that one into at least 3 apps about a month apart.


----------

